# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  Which Nutech paint for cement roof tiles?

## lukelegend

I rang nutech today to get a price on some paint to spray the roof with and was offered three choices 
New Flex $142 / 20L  
Tile Flex 2000 $160 / 20L 
or some heat resistant one for $245 / 20L 
I think the first two sound good, but whats the difference? Anyone used them? and is it a good price or should i get a painter mate to order some for me?

----------


## nww1969

> I rang nutech today to get a price on some paint to spray the roof with and was offered three choices 
> New Flex $142 / 20L  
> Tile Flex 2000 $160 / 20L 
> or some heat resistant one for $245 / 20L 
> I think the first two sound good, but whats the difference? Anyone used them? and is it a good price or should i get a painter mate to order some for me?

  
Sorry can't help but have a few questions for you. 
I have been looking at the same company and find it also hard to decide which paint, 
so keep us informed on your findings. 
Are you spraying the roof yourself and if so what type of spray gun will you use as I 
have heard the pro's do not use an air compressor for spraying, I was wondering what 
type they use.
Thanks neil.

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

I deal with Nutech all the time, those prices sound OK to me. Bunnings is selling Dulux weathersheild at the moment for $174 for 15 lts, so your quote is heaps cheaper.
Ring the rep again and ask to get a spec sheet sent out on all the types quoted. 
As far as spraying goes...I don't know but I thought they all used airless guns?
Good luck

----------


## lukelegend

> Sorry can't help but have a few questions for you. 
> I have been looking at the same company and find it also hard to decide which paint, 
> so keep us informed on your findings. 
> Are you spraying the roof yourself and if so what type of spray gun will you use as I 
> have heard the pro's do not use an air compressor for spraying, I was wondering what 
> type they use.
> Thanks neil.

  
Sure thing, will keep you posted. 
I've been looking at dulux weathershield (10 year warranty) also, it's getting a little confusing now as my neighbour just had his roof done and the painter used Solver Duraguard Low Sheen Acrylic. 
I'll have to give solver a call tomorrow and check it out. I saw on the nutech webside the coverage is only 4m2 per litre, whereas dulux is something like 16m2 per litre. Not sure how that all works out?? 
As for doing it myself, I brought an Airless sprayer on ebay recently, it came with a 15 meter hose and graco gun with a 517 tip. from research this on the tip to use. I got it under $500, That way i can use it to paint the fence and some other projects. The neighbour want's his done too now, then i can resell it back on ebay for the same money probably  :Smilie:  I always do that rather than hiring stuff, as i'm a little slow at doing things and can take my time without having to worry about returning it the next day etc.  
If you're after a new unit , this one looks the go for $999 delivered http://www.airless.com.au/Atomex%20E...20Sprayers.htm 
Has anyone had any good reports with Solver Duraguard Low Sheen Acrylic paint?

----------


## Gooner

Heyya Luke. I'm looking at undertaking this job myself this summer, so please continue to share your research and experience. Thanks!

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

> Sure thing, will keep you posted. 
>   whereas dulux is something like 16m2 per litre. Not sure how that all works out??

  That doesn't sound right, no matter what they claim you will only get 5 -8 sq.m/ltr.- thats by brush so spraying will be less. 
The good thing about Nutech roof paints is that they are paints specifically formulated for roofs and is what professional roof painters use, Dulux is aimed at the DIYer. Solver paints have a good name in the trade I believe or at least they are not too expensive that tradies will use them, but I don't recall using them so I cant comment on quality.

----------


## lukelegend

Ok, I just rang solver and recommended their paint (of course), Here are the details 
10 litre = 101.45 inc gst  
for solver duraguard in charcol color 
he said if spraying it will cover 10-12 m2 per litre, self priming too so dont need to use a sealer 
anyone got any other recommendations and pricing?

----------


## nww1969

> Ok, I just rang solver and recommended their paint (of course), Here are the details 
> 10 litre = 101.45 inc gst  
> for solver duraguard in charcol color 
> he said if spraying it will cover 10-12 m2 per litre, self priming too so dont need to use a sealer 
> anyone got any other recommendations and pricing?

  I think we need to look into the coverage a bit more.
I have a neighbour who had his roof painted by the pros and left some unused paint
and it was nutech , the roof still looks good after about 8 years.
I also have a few other neighbours who I do not know who painted them but from
day one they looked cheap,and the old tiles are starting to show through.
It may be hard to imagine but the good looking one looks like its thick compared 
to the others which looks thin. 
My understanding is if you have your roof restored you should have it resealed every
5 years so the paint is not exposed.
You paint and seal. if the seal breaks down then the paint breaks down.
I have looked at re tiling and also colourbond but roof restoration and having it resealed 
every 5 years seems the better choice.
And way cheaper, even if it has to be resealed every 5 years.

----------


## lukelegend

[quote=nww1969;767965]I think we need to look into the coverage a bit more.
quote] 
Yes, I think so to. It's ranging for 4 litres to 16 litres a square meter.  
I might head into a few paint stores in the next day or so and get some more details

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

I don't buy that paint and seal line.....I may be wrong but what are they sealing it with...clear acrylic? (because anything else will need removing before you repaint) give me a break ....that sounds like a line to get carry on work. The paint should last 10 yrs, but will benefit from a respray after  5 ....but wont need sealing...the paint is the seal.

----------


## lukelegend

Hi Bleedin Thumb,  I'm pretty sure the sealing is prior to putting on the paint, not sealing it after. It’s so the tiles don't soak up the paint too much and it also gives the paint a better surface for it to stick too.  :Shock: <O :Tongue: </O :Tongue:  <O :Tongue: </O :Tongue:   *I went to a few stores today,<O</O* <O :Tongue: </O :Tongue:   Most of the paints don't need sealers as they are self priming. You will only need two coats as long as the tiles are clean etc. If they have mould on them or have been previously painted you might need to use a sealer first but it's not a necessity. When you pressure clean the tiles you will see if it's flaking off etc, if it does then yes i would primer/seal it first. if not then just paint over it  :2thumbsup:   *As far as pricing goes,*  Solver Duraguard = 10 litres $101.45  Weathertough Forte = 15 litres $169  Pasc Sunscreen (from wattyl store) = 15 litres $165  Nutech Tile flex 2000 = 20 litres $160
(Nutech is the only one that has a low coverage rate of 4m2/litre, I'm not sure why?? Maybe a thicker paint?)   *As far as coverage goes,*  This is a hard one to call as it depends how old the tiles are, if your using a sealer first, what shape the tile is etc etc  I have worked out a ball park figure below,  First coat = 4-6 m2 per litre  Second Coat = 8-12 m2 per litre  So, i would say if you work on 8m2 per litre per coat i don't think you would be far off  :brava:

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

Sorry Luke I was responding to this post.    

> I 
> My understanding is if you have your roof restored you should have it resealed every
> 5 years so the paint is not exposed.
> You paint and seal. if the seal breaks down then the paint breaks down.

----------


## lukelegend

Well, I finally did it. I painted the roof today WhooHoooo!! 
I'm absolutely stuffed. 
What i ended up using was solver duraguard satin in charcoal color 
I was going to go with the low sheen, but decided on the satin finish because it's a lot better at self cleaning. A mate told me it washes off the bird poop from around the tv antenna when it rains so you don't get that white poo look. 
It seamed to go on really well, I only used 5 x 10 litre cans for the two coats!! I guess the tiles weren't that bad afterall. 
The paint cost me $86 something a per 10 litre can (trade price)  
So i basically painted the whole roof for $430 !!! 
Great job too, if i don't mind saying so  :2thumbsup:  
I didn't use a primer or sealer just cleaned with a 13HP petrol pressure washer from a neighbour, then 2 coats of duraguard.  
I'm wrapped!! Wife is very happy and the neighbours are doing theirs next weekend lol! 
I even rebed and pointed the ridge capping before painting etc. although this job i would not recommend for a DIY. Next time i will pay someone, as it took me 3 days!! and was hard work. The rebeding cost me 2 bags of cement, i had sand already here, and $40 for some pointworks from bunning to point the ridge capping. ( didn't do all the house, just the parts that were needed. 
Hoepfully this helps someone with their roof restore. 
Email me anytime if you have any questions, 
Happy Painting  :2thumbsup:

----------


## nww1969

Legend Luke, well done. 
Thanks for the effort you have done towards this thread. 
Now any chance of some before and after pic's. 
Neil.

----------


## lukelegend

Sure do,  
Here are some pics, 
I cleaned the roof with a 13Hp Pressure washer in the first pick, I think it was overkill but it did it in no time. 
The second pic is a before and the third is an after. (touching up the gable and edges today). 
I also had different colored tiles over the garage ( I just built that too but used seconds for the tiles as i was going to paint it anyway) 
Now it's time for some rendering  :2thumbsup:  That should be fun (Not!)

----------


## Gooner

Well done. Nice job. I will be refering to this thread this spring/summer when I do mine. 
Tell you what though, the before image doesn't look to bad anyway! 
Out of interest sake, what kind of tiles do you have? (Make and type)

----------


## nww1969

> Sure do,  
> Here are some pics, 
> I cleaned the roof with a 13Hp Pressure washer in the first pick, I think it was overkill but it did it in no time. 
> The second pic is a before and the third is an after. (touching up the gable and edges today). 
> I also had different colored tiles over the garage ( I just built that too but used seconds for the tiles as i was going to paint it anyway) 
> Now it's time for some rendering  That should be fun (Not!)

  Well you spurred me on this afternoon.
Set up the water blaster and 4 litres of fuel later still have not completed a quarter of the roof.
I think my problem is I have the older square type tile from 1969. which takes longer to clean,
You have to clean from low to high or vice versa and not across to get a brilliant clean.
I have charcoal/blue streak colour, typical of the late 60's early 70's the charcoal has
completely disappeared and replaced by black mold which washes of easily and the blue streak comes up like new. 
The ridge capping after cleaning is back to bare cement like the charcoal section.
The before washed tiles are very slippery so you need to keep off them and only walk
on the cleaned tile, I have started from the top of the capping and worked my way down
so I'm not blasting water up under the tile.This should not be a problem as I have sarking
but I think its better to be safe than sorry.
I suspect I will be cleaning for a few days   :Yikes2: as its also a big roof.

----------


## nww1969

> Well done. Nice job. I will be refering to this thread this spring/summer when I do mine. 
> Tell you what though, the before image doesn't look to bad anyway! 
> Out of interest sake, what kind of tiles do you have? (Make and type)

  Paul you might be best to clean soon before the summer.
Today here on the central coast was 21 degrees and I could feel the heat coming of the tiles.
I must remember to put sun screen on tomorrow. 
Checkout the nutech link on applying the paint and it mentions not to apply on hot tiles. 
Summer time it suggests cooling the roof with water before painting which will take longer.

----------


## lukelegend

> Well done. Nice job. I will be refering to this thread this spring/summer when I do mine. 
> Tell you what though, the before image doesn't look to bad anyway! 
> Out of interest sake, what kind of tiles do you have? (Make and type)

  
Thanks, I'm pretty happy with it. The tiles i used on the garage are pioneer hascienda, I think the original ones were boral, but i managed to match them perfectly with the pioneer ones.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## lukelegend

> I suspect I will be cleaning for a few days as its also a big roof.

  Lol, The pressure cleaning takes the longest time to complete. If it wasn't for that 13hp cleaner i think i would have been there all day and the next one. It really just ripped through it in no time. 
One thing to watch out for is the wet tiles that have not been pressure washed yet, they are extremely slippery, Once you have cleaned them they are good to walk on and have plenty of grip, just need to watch out where your walking and make sure its on a cleaned tile. 
Also, when painting make sure you keep an eye out of where your going with the second coat, it's really hard to tell where you have been and if you step on the wet paint it's like ice and is very slippery, I just painted 3 tiles across at a time and straight down, then back up to the next three and so on, that way i knew what was painted and where to step  :2thumbsup:  
another thing, i would paint it now before it get too hot up there, plus take a little bottle of water with you and plenty of sunscreen and a hat  :Cool: . I couldn't imaging doing it in summer.  
Good luck and happy painting

----------


## Perry Eckert

I really wish you had called Nutech and obtained more information regarding your roof.  Painting  a roof with 50 litres of paint is an absolute nonsense and you will find this out in a few years I am afraid.  Nutech has been manufacturiung roof coatings for 40 years and is the largest and oldest manufacturer in Australia. The durability of external coatings depends 100% on the resin type and dry film thickness.  1 litre of any paint will cover 1 square metres with a wet thickness of 1000 microns or 1 mm.  depending on the resin and pigment solids (Nutech TileFlex 2000 is 40%) this means 1 litre will cover 1 square metre with a dry film thickness of 400 microns or 0.4mm thick depending on loss from wind etc.  If a Company recommends 4 square metres per litre the dry film thickness will be 100 microns for 1 coat.  2 coats means 200 microns theoretically, but allowing for wind loss 160 to 180 microns practically.  based on 40 years experience Nutech knows that 100% acrylic resin system that are less than 100 microns thick are not durable in Australia.  In fact nutech recommends 200 microns for a 10-12 year warranty.  
Your home looks about 18 squares which means 210 square metres on the roof approximately. To provide 200 microns dry film build you will need at least 2 coats applied at 4 square metres per litre per coat which is 105 litres.  You have applied only 50 litres meaning it will probably be less that 100 micron thick.  depending on whether you have used the correct primer which is a critical preparation step, I predict that the coating on your roof will last between 2-5 years only.  Do a cross cut adhesion test and see the result yourself, I think you will be very dissappointed. Another factor is gloss level, 3 things damage paint over time - sun, dirt, moisture.  Gloss paint generally stays clean longer and sheds dirt and moisture.  Rougher surface lower sheen paint encourages dirt and moisture resulting in premature degradation. 
Most paint companies are used to wall paint that is applied at 14-15 square metres per litre and they think this will be ok opn a roof which it most definitely not.  Nutech supplies coating for more than 25,000 domestic roofs every year, and we often have to supply coatings to "fix up" roofs after poor advice or product results in a disaster.  
Also if you are collecting drinking water from a roof many commonly available exterior paints contain in can and dry film biocides which do not comply with Australian Standards for the collection of potable water supplies and can therefore be dangerous to your health.
So there are a number of important issues I would advise;
1. obtain expert advice, don't always rely on forums to "patch together" an answer  
2. correct preparation
3. correct product selection
4. always use the best quality product you can afford
5  correct application  
Perry Eckert, Nutech Paint

----------


## m6sports

> That doesn't sound right, no matter what they claim you will only get 5 -8 sq.m/ltr.- thats by brush so spraying will be less.

  you say by brush has anyone tryed doing it with a brush ? 
its sliped my mind a couple of times to do it by brush 
to stop any chance of over spray but the extra time taken to brush it has made me think twice about doing it

----------


## nww1969

> you say by brush has anyone tryed doing it with a brush ? 
> its sliped my mind a couple of times to do it by brush 
> to stop any chance of over spray but the extra time taken to brush it has made me think twice about doing it

  The container for Nutech says paintable by brush.

----------


## lukelegend

[quote=Perry Eckert;785811]I really wish you had called Nutech and obtained more information regarding your roof. 
I actually rang Nutech and a number of other companies, they all said different things. I ended up going with duraguard as the neighbour had theirs done and the painter used duraguard, they also offer a 10 year warranty if it goes bad, as long as you pressure wash the roof before painting and apply two coats. so really there is nothing to worry about for 10 years as it will be under warranty  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Nutech Paint

Hi Lukelegend,
Its now 2 years since you painted your roof.
I am very interested to see how the paint is going, particularly on the noses of the tile and the sunny northern exposed side.
Is there any moss or lichen growing on the tiles and how is the sheen level?
Have you completed a cross cut adhesion test as I advised to test the adhesion of the coating?  I suspect that by now the coating will be quite brittle and will fail this test.
Perry Eckert, Nutech Paint

----------


## nww1969

> Hi Lukelegend,
> Its now 2 years since you painted your roof.
> I am very interested to see how the paint is going, particularly on the noses of the tile and the sunny northern exposed side.
> Is there any moss or lichen growing on the tiles and how is the sheen level?
> Have you completed a cross cut adhesion test as I advised to test the adhesion of the coating?  I suspect that by now the coating will be quite brittle and will fail this test.
> Perry Eckert, Nutech Paint

  Bump.

----------


## DanZ

> I rang nutech today to get a price on some paint to spray the roof with and was offered three choices 
> New Flex $142 / 20L  
> Tile Flex 2000 $160 / 20L 
> or some heat resistant one for $245 / 20L 
> I think the first two sound good, but whats the difference? Anyone used them? and is it a good price or should i get a painter mate to order some for me?

   
Went to Nutech in Thomastown yesterday and bought 4 buckets of nuflex and 2 buckets of GP primer - wow how the prices have increased since 2009!!!  Don't recall exactly, but the nuflex is up around $180-something/20l, low-mid $200's for the tileflex, and NXT(heat resistant) was between $300-$400 depending on colour I think!  All up I spent around $1000 to do my ~13sq home.  Still cheaper than paying someone to do it, but I was dissapointed as I would have prefered the tile flex (or if it were still $245 - the NXT) but instead had to go for the nutech in an effort to make up for the price increases and stay within my tight budget.

----------


## eXtremist

I just spoke to a nutech rep and got myself a quote, please see below; 
GP Primer 10L $130.65 x 1
GP Primer 20L $169.15 x 1
Nuflex (Any colour) 20L $181.23 x 1 (3 x $181.23 = $543.69) 
In total $843.50  
All prices quoted are exclusive of GST. 
my roof is about 95sqm

----------

